# Welche Schnurstärke für Hecht und Zander ?



## Grundangler85 (15. Februar 2006)

Hallo ich wollte mal Fragen mit was für ne Schnurstärke ihr auf Hecht und Zander angelt ? Ich meine jetzt das Spinnfischen |supergri


----------



## Kochtoppangler (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke für Hecht und Zander ?*

Kommt aufs gewässer an .
Wenn du eher durchschnittliche Fische erwartest , und nicht soviele Hindernisse im Wasser sind hast du mit 25er Mono bzw. 12er geflecht keine Probleme .

Ansonsten würd ich die Schnur dann entsprechend stärker wählen ...


----------



## gimli (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke für Hecht und Zander ?*

22er-25er Mono für Zander ist sicherlich ausreichend. Für Hecht würde ich eher zu einer 28er-35er greifen, je nach zu erwartendem Fang.
Zum Spinnfischen  nehme ich lieber Geflochtene in den kleinsten Durchmessern, da die eh alle dicker sind, mit vor geschaltetem Fluorocarbon.
​  In beiden Fällen zusätzlich noch ein dünnes und flexibles Stahlvorfach, 50-80cm lang.


----------



## til (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke für Hecht und Zander ?*

Geflochtene ab 6Kg Tragkraft für Zander.
Für Hecht lieber gleich 10 Kg.
Beim Jerken bis 20 Kg.
Problem ist oft weniger die Tragkraft, als vielmehr die Abriebfestigkeit. Da hilft ein längeres Stück Fluorocarbon ganz gut.


----------



## Dani_CH (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke für Hecht und Zander ?*

hi,

ich differenziere etwas- bei der Art der Angelei- und den Gewässern:

Hecht zum Spinnfischen in offenen Gewässern mit wenig Hindernissen und Strömung 0.28 Hauptschnur- Stahlvorfach (Flex)

Hecht beim "schleppen" (Schweizer Art mit Seehund)- 0,35er Monofil

Zander: Beim "Setzen" mit Köfi 0,22
Zander beim Twistern 0.25

Gruss Dani


----------



## the doctor (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke für Hecht und Zander ?*



			
				gimli schrieb:
			
		

> ​   In beiden Fällen zusätzlich noch ein dünnes und flexibles Stahlvorfach, 50-80cm lang.



35-45cm reichen vollkommen aus, wenn du nur mit Kunstködern fischst.

Als Hauptschnur fische ich derzeit gerne die Tufline mit ca. 9kg Tragkraft.
Der Durchmesser der Schnur beträgt knapp 0,20mm. Ist zwar etwas dick, aber sofern man nicht in klaren Gewässern fischt gibts keine Probleme mit dem Fangen.
In klaren Gewässern schalte ich dann doch lieber 5-10m Mono vor.Je nach Angelart auch was kürzer.
Nur Mono fische ich garnicht auf Hecht und Zander, da mir da der Konntakt zum Köder fehlen würde.


----------



## Forellendieb (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke für Hecht und Zander ?*

Hallo Freunde 
mein tipp wäre die 0,06  von Whilflas die hält bis 10,6 kg und ist seehr dünn ist eine geflochtene schnur
sehr gut!!!


----------



## the doctor (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke für Hecht und Zander ?*



			
				Forellendieb schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Freunde
> mein tipp wäre die 0,06  von Whilflas die hält bis 10,6 kg und ist seehr dünn ist eine geflochtene schnur
> sehr gut!!!



Berkley Whiplash ???

Von der Schnur bin ich schon lange  ab. Sie hält zwar ne Menge an Gewicht aus,....mehr aber auch nicht.
1. sie fasert zu schnell auf
2. die Schnur ist platt und nicht eng geflochten
3. was die Auswirkung hat, dass sich die Schnur mit Wasser vollsaugt.
Für Winterangler nicht zu empfehlen, da dieses vollgesaugte Wasser gefrieren könnte.


----------



## antonio (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke für Hecht und Zander ?*



			
				Forellendieb schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Freunde
> mein tipp wäre die 0,06  von Whilflas die hält bis 10,6 kg und ist seehr dünn ist eine geflochtene schnur
> sehr gut!!!



die schnur kannst du total vergessen zum spinnfischen. besch...... flechtung,
für stationärrolle total ungeeignet nur perücken,ausfransen nach kurzer zeit(sieht aus wie locker geflochtene wollfäden) und über den durchmesser reden wir lieber erst gar nicht.

gruß antonio #d


----------



## Köhlerkönig (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke für Hecht und Zander ?*

Hallo Boardis,welche schnur ist denn nun die beste zum spinnfischen?
Ich suche nähmlich auch noch eine für meine shimano nexave und der shimano exage Rolle! Geflecht oder doch lieber Mono und welche Firma???

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke für Hecht und Zander ?*

^Du solltest vielleicht lieber angeben, zu welchem Spinnfischen, mit welchen Gewässergegebenheiten, was für Wasser und welche Zielfische. Das alles als "ein Spinnfischen" in einen Topf gerührt bringt doch nur suboptimalen Brei. Unter bestimmten gegebenheiten ist Geflecht besser, bei anderen Mono, und Abriebsfestigkeit ist auch nur so interessant solange es was abzureiben gibt |supergri


----------



## Köhlerkönig (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke für Hecht und Zander ?*

Ich wollte auf hecht und zander und bestimmt auch mal barsch in seen und kiesbaggern!


----------



## Brisko (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke für Hecht und Zander ?*

Also bei Mono kommt mir nur noch ne _*Balzer Platinum Royal*_ auf die Rolle. Die hat echt das beste Preis-Leitsungsverhältnis....:m für Hecht 0,28 Zander 0,22

Bei Geflecht nehm ich die *Tuf Line* in ca. 6,8 kg.:m


----------



## webby234 (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke für Hecht und Zander ?*

Ich kann dir www.Gigafish.de empfehlen. Da hab ich meine 0,11´ner geflochtene Powerline her. Die hält nen mittelstarken Hänger und nen kapitalen Hecht aus. 
Hab aber auch den ein oder anderen Barsch damit gefangen.
Ich betreibe das Spinnfischen nur mit geflochtener Schnur, weil der Kontakt zum Köder wesentlich direkter ist. (Null Dehnung)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke für Hecht und Zander ?*

@Köhlerkönig
Wenn Du die Größe der Gewässer und die Klarheit nicht so vorab schätzen kannst, brauchst Du im Prinzip beides. Ist es sehr klar oder geht es auf kurze Distanzen oder steigen die Barsche dauernd aus, dann brauchst Du eine Mono. Als wichtigste Eigenschaft steht bei der Schnurtype für mich neben Haltbarkeit und Knotenfestigkeit die Weichheit und das Handling auf der Spule. Abdrallen ist Mist ;+ Bei einer Flechtschnur achte ich vordringlich auf Versiegelung und Unauffälligkeit sowie die Haltbarkeit, weil in klarem Wasser und hohem Angeldruck die Fische eben doch vorsichtig sind. Für mich Hemmingway Futura, Fireline ist da auch beliebt. Ideal ist eine Rolle mit mehreren Spulen, wo man einmal die passende Mono und einmal Geflecht aufspult. Wenn man sich das Leben mit einer Rute erleichtern will (muß), nimmt man nochmal 2 Spulen (dazu) und spult dort jeweils eine dünnere auf.
Die Diskussion um Schnurmarken füllt aber inzwischen Telefonbücher :g


----------



## Seebaer (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke für Hecht und Zander ?*

Schnurstärke = bei mir abhängig vom Gewässer und der zu Erwarteten Fischgröße. Im zweifelsfall lieber etwas stärker.#6


----------

